# Urmacht



## Fafhrd (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns hat vor wenigen Tagen ein Magier im Handelschannel etwa Folgendes gepostet: "die Urmacht ist wieder da. Jetzt günstig im AH". Ich habe ihn daraufhin angeflüstert und gefragt, wozu die Urmacht gebraucht wird, da meinte er nur, ich solle einmal einen Juwelenschleifer fragen.

Ich habe nicht nur bei buffed, sondern auch über Google nach "Urmacht"/"Primal might" gesucht, kann aber kein einziges Schleiferrezept finden, wofür man Urmacht braucht. Seltsamerweise gibt es bei uns im AH seit einigen Tagen auch wieder sehr viele Angebote für Urmacht, auch die entsprechenden Zutaten dafür sind sehr teuer geworden (zB Urfeuer).

Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür die Urmacht auf einmal wieder benötigt wird? Oder ist das ein Hoax?

Gruß - F.


----------



## RedShirt (25. Mai 2010)

Urmacht brauchst Du, wenn Du Transmutationsspezi (Alchemie) werden willst.

Das ist ne Quest wo Du im Nethersturm (Area 52) einige (glaub 3 oder 4) mal Urmacht abgeben musst, damit Du Spezi wirst.

Nur dafür wüsst ich noch ne aktuelle Verwendung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (28. Mai 2010)

Urmacht braucht man als Verzauberer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die einzige Verwendung, die mir einfällt.


----------



## Jorelia (30. Mai 2010)

hab ich heut durch zufall bei buffed gefunden ... hat einer mehr infos darüber ??

Äonenmacht 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54020


----------

